# Mileage Correction Tool



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello...

My mk1 2000 TT Coupe had a replacement dashpod fitted by a previous owner...but the garage didn't adjust the mileage. The service book showed 78,918 miles on 16/02/11 then 65,010 miles on 1/12/11...this was all fully explained before i bought the car.

i'm guessing that i'm around 15,000 miles lower than i should be...so i'd like to adjust it UPWARDS to get a more realistic figure

I am toying with the idea of buying a Super VAG K+CAN off eBay like this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271109115266? ... 1423.l2649

as this seems like it would do the trick...and be useful for scanning etc too

Has anyone done this with the above item...or with VAG COM ? Are there any pitfalls i need to be aware of ?

thanks!


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Get someone to do it that has knows what their doing!!!! Why not just leave it anyway :?


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Do it wrong and the rpm dial will stop working!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I read somewhere on some VCDS/Ross-Tech/Bentley/Audi PDF that it is possible with VCDS to adjust the mileage upwards *ONCE* only.
I seem to remember warnings stating that if done incorrectly would freeze the dashpod. 
Have you asked a dealer or VAG specialist this question as I would be very reluctant to do this as a DIY?
For £52 a dealer/Indy would prob do it!

Edit:- You only get one go at this:
*Observe the Instrument Cluster and make sure the mileage displayed is correct. Once you save this value, you will be unable to change the mileage EVER!*
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/N ... pping.html


----------



## r32gttdi (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi I have the lit yr talking bout and some other leads also never tried the tt but willing to have a go for you pm if you need more info Rgds


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

just type mileage correction in google loads of people specialize in this trade


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I recently adjusted mine. It wasn't actually wrong but we were just testing the software. We changed it down and then back up again to exactly what it was originally. So it can be written to multiple times. I can't remember the exact software used, I can probably find out but it was only about £10 or £15 off Ebay and included the cable, it also had the facility to program key fobs.


----------



## toy4two (Jan 29, 2012)

VSeager said:


> I recently adjusted mine. It wasn't actually wrong but we were just testing the software. We changed it down and then back up again to exactly what it was originally. So it can be written to multiple times. I can't remember the exact software used, I can probably find out but it was only about £10 or £15 off Ebay and included the cable, it also had the facility to program key fobs.


please let us know! I purchased a new cluster but want to rebuild my old one and sell it, but I need to reset the mileage to whatever the buyers has on their car.


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

toy4two said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> > I recently adjusted mine. It wasn't actually wrong but we were just testing the software. We changed it down and then back up again to exactly what it was originally. So it can be written to multiple times. I can't remember the exact software used, I can probably find out but it was only about £10 or £15 off Ebay and included the cable, it also had the facility to program key fobs.
> ...


Vagtacho works, and I use it.. HOWEVER.. On the TT you can connect to the cluster with 2 of the instrument settings, 1 works perfectly and will change the cluster and code key fobs and the other looks like its working but will set the mileage to 999999km and also corrupt the RPM gauge.. It's the only VAG I've known to do this...


----------



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for all helpful replies...I shall give it some thought...


----------



## ngrimmer (Mar 26, 2011)

The only real 'safe' way is to remove cluster and program on bench, with tacho pro, or universal tacho

Using VAG-TACHO, A super vag k+ will corrupt the cluster,

Or find someone with a enigma machine, the only safe machine to use via OBD Port on a TT


----------



## tsj (Dec 20, 2012)

Tread very carefully with these MK1 TT's mate. I had to have mine corrected by http://www.midlandmileagecorrection.co.uk/

If you try to use Super VAG on it you will end up with 999999 miles on your clock... they came and fixed mine after my mate cocked mine up. They had to remove the speedometer and solder onto the motherboard to get it corrected... apparently a checksum problem.

Hi btw


----------



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

Yikes!

Thanks very much for the advice...much appreciated

All things considered...I think I'd better leave it alone

Strange creatures these TT's!

Oh...and Hello


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

plenty of specialists abt whom offer this service


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't really see the point in changing it. The service book will still show the difference (which is a good thing really, as it shows exactly what happened) so when you come to sell, it's just going to cause more suspicion if the mileage has changed a second time.

You're better off leaving it. It's as honest as it's ever going to be now, so anything you do to it will just make it worse.


----------



## jing-jang (Jun 4, 2012)

VAG Tacho is what you need, just search some info on google, vag tacho is even able to find your immo code for you...


----------



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for ALL replies...Il buono, il brutto e il cattivo

the TT Forum is a great source of valuable information...

...Merry Christmas Everyone...


----------

